# 2015 bad Def - reduced power



## PepperTx (Aug 23, 2018)

I have a 2015 Chevrolet Cruze diesel with 311,000 miles.

My car has been in My dealership shop for two weeks.

I got the dreaded bad def error and reduces power.

The tech replaced the O2 sensor which he was able to clear all errors but the car is still showing deduced power.

They now say it is an issue with the diesel fuel pump, which doesn’t make sense to me.

Would the fuel pump cause reduced power issues?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Issues with fueling can eventually cause SCR efficiency issues.

You’ll have to be more specific “reduced power” can mean anything. There is a specific “Engine power is reduced message” and it has nothing to do with “DEF QUALITY LOW….”

But people mix them up anyway and it hurts my brain.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Sounds like a good ol' case of throwing parts at it. Even dealers do it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

highest mileage CTD ive seen...

what repairs have you done?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> highest mileage CTD ive seen...
> 
> what repairs have you done?


I bet he won't say oil pickup seal 🙏


----------

